# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Coffee, Anyone?

## Endurer

Cafe Borgia (hot) 4 servings  

2 cups strong Italian coffee  
2 cups hot chocolate  
whipped cream  
grated orange peel (garnish)  

Mix coffee and hot chocolate 
Pour into mugs 
Top with whipped cream and orange peel 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Caribbean  (hot) 8 servings  

1 coconut  
2 cups milk  
4 cups strong coffee  
1 tablespoon sugar  

Punch two holes in to coconut, pour liquid into saucepan 
Bake coconut for 30 minutes at 300 F degrees 
Break open coconut, remove meat, and grate. 
Mix coconut meat, coconut liquid, and milk in a sauce pan 
Heat over low heat until creamy. 
Strain 
Toast grated coconut under broiler 
Mix milk mixture, coffee, and sugar 
Pour into mugs, garnish with toasted coconut. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Coffee Float (cold) 4 servings  

2 1/2 cups strong coffee  
2 teaspoons sugar  
2/3 cup cream  
4 scoops of coffee flavored ice cream  
1 large bottle of Coke  

Sweeten coffee with sugar, and chill 
Mix coffee and cream 
Fill 4 glasses half full 
Add one scoop of ice cream to each glass 
Top with coke 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


European (hot) 2 servings  

1 cup strong coffee  
1 egg white  
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract  
2 tablespoons half and half  

Beat egg white until forms soft peaks 
Gently add vanilla, and continue to beat to stiff peaks are formed 
Place into 2 coffee mugs 
Pour coffee over egg white 
top with half and half 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Grog (hot) 6 servings  

3 cups  coffee  
1/2 cup heavy cream  
1 cup brown sugar  
2 tablespoons softened butter  
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves  
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg  
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon  
Peel of one large orange, broken into 6 pieces  
Peel of one large lemon, broken into 6 pieces  

Place one piece of each peel into cups 
Mix butter, sugar, cloves, nutmeg and cinnamon 
Mix coffee and cream 
Pour both mixtures into cups and stir. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Irish (hot) 2 servings  

2 cups strong coffee  
2 tablespoons orange juice  
2 teaspoons lemon juice  
whipped cream  

Mix coffee, orange juice and lemon juice 
Pour into Irish whiskey glass 
Top with whipped cream 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Mediterranean  (hot) 8 servings  

8 cups strong coffee  
1/3 cup sugar  
1/4 cup chocolate syrup  
1/2 teaspoon aniseed (tied in cheesecloth)  
20 cloves  
4 cinnamon sticks  
whipped cream  
orange and lemon twists  

Place coffee, sugar, chocolate syrup, aniseed, cloves and cinnamon into a sauce pan 
Heat to 200 F degrees over medium heat 
Strain into mugs 
Top with whipped cream and twists 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Mexican (hot) 2 servings  

2 cups water  
1/4 cup coffee grounds (ground coarsely)  
1 table spoon brown sugar  
1 cinnamon stick  

Place all ingredients into a sauce pan 
Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes 
Strain  into mugs 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Mexican Mocha (hot) 4 servings  

1 1/2 cups strong coffee  
4 teaspoons chocolate syrup  
3/4 teaspoon cinnamon  
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg  
1 tablespoon sugar  
1/2 cup whipping cream  

Put 1 teaspoon of chocolate syrup into each cup 
Mix Whipping cream, 1/4 teaspoon of the cinnamon, nutmeg, and sugar. 
Whip until you have soft peaks 
Place the last 1/2 teaspoon of cinnamon into coffee, and stir 
Pour coffee into cups, stir to mix in chocolate syrup 
Top with whipped cream mixture. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Mocha (hot) 4 servings  

2 cups coffee  
1/3 cup cocoa  
2 cups milk  
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract  
1/2 cup whipping cream  
dash cinnamon  

Mix cocoa, sugar, coffee and milk in a sauce pan 
Heat, over medium heat constantly stirring, until simmering 
Remove from heat and stir in vanilla 
Pour into cups, top with whipped cream and cinnamon 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nogged Coffee (hot) 2 servings  

1 cup coffee  
1 egg yolk  
1/2 cup cream  
dash nutmeg  

Beat sugar and egg yolk together 
Place cream into sauce pan, and heat over low setting 
Whisk in egg mixture 
Heat to 200 F degrees 
Pour coffee into to cups, and top with cream mixture 
garnish with nutmeg 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Orange Coffee (hot) 2 servings  

1 cup strong coffee  
1 cup hot chocolate  
2 orange slices  
whipped cream  
dash of cinnamon  

Mix coffee and hot chocolate 
Place one orange slice into each cup 
Pour coffee mixture into cups 
Top with whipped cream, and garnish with cinnamon 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Spice Coffee (hot) 8 servings  

8 tablespoons coffee grounds  
8 cups water  
Peel of one large orange  
Peel of one large lemon  
30 cloves  
4 teaspoons sugar  

Place coffee and spices in coffeemaker's basket 
Add water and brew 
Add sugar to coffee and serve. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Turkish (hot) 4 servings  

1 1/2 cups cold water  
4 teaspoons dark roast coffee (ground very fine)  
4 teaspoons sugar  

Heat water in saucepan, add coffee and sugar when warm 
Bring to boil 
Pour half of the coffee into demitasse cups. 
Return remaining coffee to stove, and allow to return to boil. 
Spoon off foam, and gently place into each cup (don't stir) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Viennese (hot) 4 servings  

1/2 cup chocolate  
2 1/2 cups strong coffee  
4 tablespoons light cream  
2/3 cup heavy cream  
1 teaspoon sugar  
dash of cinnamon  
dash of cocoa  

Melt chocolate in sauce pan 
Stir in light cream 
Slowly add coffee, beating until frothy 
In a cold bowl whip heavy cream and sugar 
Pour coffee mixture into cups 
Top off with heavy cream 
Garnish with sprinkle of cinnamon and cocoa

*Source:* http://www.robinsfyi.com/food/coffeerecipies.htm

----------


## mahi_ve

i like my normal coffee.. lol

1tsp nescafe
3tsp sugar
1mug
3/4 hot water
1/4 milk

mix together n ther! >_<

nice post man!

----------


## Endurer

thank you for your recipe and appreciation  :Big Grin: 

I like mine too.. but there's always room for a change  :Stick Out Tongue: 

mine recipe:

250 ml hot water
3 tsp of maxwell or davidoff
stir it
done .. now .. drink it baby :dj;

----------


## Omar

yummy very yummy

----------


## Endurer

thank you.. glad you liked it.  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

oh well that all were gr8

----------


## Ash

oh nice  :Big Grin: 

coffee ke saath paratha b zaroor khaien sab se acha b/fast  :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Ash! Aap Yeh B/Fast Karti Ho ???

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

> oh nice 
> 
> coffee ke saath paratha b zaroor khaien sab se acha b/fast


chaloo ab phir khanay peenay ki baatein  :Big Grin: ....ash jis thread mein bhi dekho to khanay ki baatein hi ho rahii hoti hai

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Hum jaise log to Khaane ke liye hi to jeete he yaar !

----------


## KOHINOOR

> Hum jaise log to Khaane ke liye hi to jeete he yaar !


Sirf Khaane k liay  :rnop: yaar mohabbat k liay kion nahi ???

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

> Ash! Aap Yeh B/Fast Karti Ho ???


ji haan kiyoon ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

Mujhe coffe' ke naam per Fatima ki woh Coffe' walli post yaad aajati hea  :Big Grin: 
btw thnx Adeel i will try it  :Wink:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by simi @ Thu 13 Apr, 8:57 pm
> 
> Hum jaise log to Khaane ke liye hi to jeete he yaar !
> 
> 
> Sirf Khaane k liay  :rnop: yaar mohabbat k liay kion nahi ???


Mohabbat ke liye to sab jeete hain..aur hum bhi.. woh bhi koi kehne waali baat hai kya?

----------


## Endurer

my pleasure :hatsoff;

----------


## *Fatima*

nice post

----------


## Endurer

Thanks you, Fatima.

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...nice recipes...especially those mexican ones...Thanks 4 sharing..

----------

